
WhatsApp ReDesign Case Study: Freebie Adobe XD Free UI Kit -01 - Brandacity
https://www.behance.net/gallery/61686027/WhatsApp-ReDesign-Case-Study-Free-UI-KIt-for-Adobe-XD
======
Brandacity
WhatsApp ReDesign Concept Case Study Plus Freebie Free Adobe XD Kit : Live on
Behance now! I have also included 3 main reasons to switch to Adobe XD from
Photoshop or any other tool for UI Design if you are on Windows PC all itself
in the case study too. Since this is a concept or an exploration so do let me
know how it went!

Click the Link To View The Full Case Study Live on Behance!

PS : Follow me on Behance for more design inspirations and updates!

Cheers & Happy Designing..!

